# Shared aviary?



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I started building my new loft...I am modifying a "starter loft" to better suit my needs finished dimension will be 8x16.... a 4x16 section will be the loft and divided into 4ft sections....my question is would I be better suited to have a "universal" aviary that measures 4x16 w doors into the loft sections that I could close, or would I be better suited to break down the aviary so that all birds could have acces all the time(to 1/4 the area)to the aviary
1. 4x16 loft 4 sections and a 4x16 aviary
-aviary will be a skeleton structure with 1 trap, solid wood floor, 1/2x1/2
2. 8x16 loft 4 sections....front half...very open structure(like what blacknight appears to be doing)

I thought by having a large aviary my prisoner birds will have a bit more room in the exercise yard...to do pushups, lift weights, and other things prison birds do


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

post pictures when you get a chance...


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I started with my base structures(I am a renter and am constructing so I can dowell pin and bolt the sections together)and am going to start work on the sides and back tonight. Blacknight your loft is awesome!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks you did it last week took me like 2 weeks to do it, still have some touch up to do


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

*The story in pictures*

Since starting a 4x4x4 box on stilts in Jan for an estimated 10-12 birds,after learning the hard way that chicken mesh is for chickens.....








I modified with a small dog run aviary below the coope allowing them safety and room...








I was much happier as were the birds with the new situation, even though it was rather small still, they adapted and all contineud to come back, but wait was I happy with it? How long would this work? I sat there staring at my toes, thinking, thinking.....








I still didn't have any ideas, so I went outside to consult the birds.....


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, Is that blood? It looks a bit dirty too. Are you using new or used wire?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

The birds didn't seem bothered by thier current "digs" so long as I show up with peanuts in hand I was as popular as the crazy park lady in "Home Alone"....








I decided at any rate that I would be building a new coop...so I shoved the baja bug aside and covered it(not desert season yet anyways).....








Having laid out the frame my girlfriend saw how big it was going to be and she was HOT!!! she yelled so loud the dog went and hid.....








She is understanding and calmed down...good thing too...I realy like her...she did impliment a "pigeon jar" fining me 25cents when I speak of pigeons out of context
So I spent this weekend building and building...I'm not much on carpentry(I wish it was a simple engine rebuild).....


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

And some more work.....








still needs paint and trim and interior walls/dividers


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

omg that is nice. I might change my plans now


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's nice but whats going to keep the rain out you will have a damp loft all the time.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

nice loft but wont that roof get too hot?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

looks great but dont get why the g/f would complain especially if she doesnt have to help clean it


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

-As far as moisture the front is an aviary only and...well...I just don't have to deal w to much rain, and never the Forest gump rain that comes in sideways...ground is DG and soaks up water like there is no tommorow
Blacknight...the roof is a poly/fiberglass type stuff...it doesn't turn the loft into an oven, rather reflecting a large amount of heat...inside temps are much nicer than the outside


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I like it..good job and I like the "back story"..stuff like that makes this hobby fun. Btw the dark check looks really nice...I was gifted one with similiar body style, he is a 06 bird ..I call him "The Undertaker"..he is by far my favorite bird..just looking at him brings a smile to my face.


----------

